# Not-Aus und Schutztür auf ein Not-Aus-Relais?



## Toddy80 (20 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich plane gerade eine kleinere Anlage. Bei einem Not-Aus schalte ich die Spannung des Umrichters und der Aktoren an. Nun kommt nachträglich noch zwei kleine Schutztüren in die Anlage. Die kann ich doch einfach mit in den Notauskreis einbeziehen oder? Not-Aus ist 2-Kanalig aufgebaut. Als Schutztürkontakt habe ich jeweils einen Wechsler an jeder Tür.

Was habt ihr sonst noch für Tipps? Es wäre auch möglich ein 2. Not-Aus-Relais zu setzen. Allerdings würde dies dann die gleiche Funktion auslösen wie das erste - nämlich die Spannung abschalten.

Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Mai 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich plane gerade eine kleinere Anlage. Bei einem Not-Aus schalte ich die Spannung des Umrichters und der Aktoren an. Nun kommt nachträglich noch zwei kleine Schutztüren in die Anlage. Die kann ich doch einfach mit in den Notauskreis einbeziehen oder? Not-Aus ist 2-Kanalig aufgebaut. Als Schutztürkontakt habe ich jeweils einen Wechsler an jeder Tür.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

welche Not-Aus-Kat. wird denn benötigt (ich denke noch in 954-1)

Warum ein Wechselkontakt an den Türen?
Was für Schalter sind das denn?



MfG


----------



## HDD (20 Mai 2008)

Hi,
hier ist wie schon Sockenralf schreibt die KAT ausschlaggebend!
Du musst eine Risikoanalyse machen und danach eben die Kategorie festlegen.
Es gibt am Markt Systeme die erlauben eine Reihenschalten von Not-Aus und Schutztürüberwachungen und du hast da immer Kat 4. Natürlich musst du auch die Hardware entsprechend auslegen z.B. FU mit Sicherenhalt oder wenn Schütze dann Redundant also zwei Leistungsschütze in Reihe.
Schaumal bei denen www.jokabsafety.de die haben ein System das so was erlaubt und die Not-Aus haben eine Zustandsanzeige mit LED.
Suche nach Vital oder lade dir das Sicherheitshandbuch da steht alles drin.

HDD


----------



## maxi (20 Mai 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich plane gerade eine kleinere Anlage. Bei einem Not-Aus schalte ich die Spannung des Umrichters und der Aktoren an. Nun kommt nachträglich noch zwei kleine Schutztüren in die Anlage. Die kann ich doch einfach mit in den Notauskreis einbeziehen oder? Not-Aus ist 2-Kanalig aufgebaut. Als Schutztürkontakt habe ich jeweils einen Wechsler an jeder Tür.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

bei Umrichtern musst du auch auf die Trennfunktion achten.
Evtl benötigst du hinter den Umrichter noch einen Schütz.


----------



## MSB (20 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei Umrichtern musst du auch auf die Trennfunktion achten.
> Evtl benötigst du hinter den Umrichter noch einen Schütz.



Deine Info ist in diesem Fall etwas veraltet oder Teilkorrekt,
viele "höherwertige" FU's bieten mittlerweile einen sicheren Eingang,
in der Regel zulässig bis KAT3, ohne das man noch Schütze benötigen würde,
von dem müssen lediglich 24V DC sicher weggeschalten werden.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Zum einen muss ich den Vorrednern beipflichten was sind das für Türschalter,
und haben die irgend eine Zulassung für eine derartige Applikation?
Der wichtigste Punkt sollte wohl sein, das der Wechsler zwangsgeführt ist.

Falls dann laut der irgendwann mal erfolgten Gefahrenanalyse Kat.2 ausreichend ist,
kannst du diese Schalter mit nur 1 Wechsler grundsätzlich verwenden.

In jedem Fall benötigst du aber ein 2tes Sicherheitrelais, oder du rüstest das bestehende Sicherheitsrelais auf einkanaligen Betrieb um.
Weil sich ein Sicherheitsrelais mit 2-kanaliger Verdrahtung durch wegschalten nur eines Kanals (nur 1 Wechsler / Tür) nicht mehr quittieren lassen sollte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HDD (21 Mai 2008)

Hi, 
was man noch erwähnen sollte, wenn du FU einsetzt und ein auslaufen bzw. ein zu harten Schlag vermeiden musst, dann wird hier meist ein Relais oder eine Sicherheits-SPS eingesetzt die erst ein Stopp-Siganl an den FU gibt der dann kontrolliert Stoppt und dann erst die Energie wegschaltet. Aber hier für muss natürlich Zeit sein!
Für weitere Tipps solltes Du noch mehr Infos geben!
HDD


----------



## Toddy80 (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Antworten. Ich löse meine Aufgabe nun mit Hilfe eines PNOZ Multi's. Habe ich nun für neue Anlagen als Standard festgelegt. Damit ist man relativ flexibel, auch was Erweiterungen betrifft.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke für die Antworten. Ich löse meine Aufgabe nun mit Hilfe eines PNOZ Multi's. Habe ich nun für neue Anlagen als Standard festgelegt. Damit ist man relativ flexibel, auch was Erweiterungen betrifft.
> 
> Schönen Gruß


 
vergiss das!
nein, nicht das pnoz multi, die dinger sind cool...

und vergiss "standart"

mach für deine kiste eine risikobeurteilung, ermittle die kategorie zb nach 954-1 (siehe anhang).

womöglich kommst du nur in kat.b dann kannst du dir den ganzen quatsch sparen, oder es reicht kat.2 (wobei man kat.2 mit eienr schutztüre im prinzip nicht erfüllen kann, oder...

nru weil du ein pnoz multi nimmst bist du noch lange nicht auf der sicheren seit, da gehört ggf. wesentlich mehr dazu oder es reicht eben wesentlich weniger - und das spart bares geld!


----------



## Gecht (22 Juni 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Not-Aus ist 2-Kanalig aufgebaut. Als Schutztürkontakt habe ich jeweils einen Wechsler an jeder Tür.



Hab auch schon mal gesehen, das je ein Wechsler pro Kanal verdrahtet wurde. Ist für die Bediener auch beschissen, weil man immer zum Restart beide Türen öffnen muss, zumindest wird aber der andere Kontakt geprüft.

Ist das eigentlich von der Theorie her OK?


----------

